# Cockapoo....or Maltipoo?



## Critterluvr (Dec 8, 2013)

I know that being a Cockapoo forum the opinions will be a tad biased towards the Cockapoo.....but thought I'd throw it out there anyway.
I have always had big dogs and I currently have a Shepadoodle (75 lbs) and a Goldendoodle (50 lbs). I really want a small ish dog that is lap sized and WANTS to sit on my lap. I want a Poodle cross because I absolutely love them, they're so fun and so clever. 
I had decided that my next dog would be a Cockapoo but I've since been considering the Maltipoo....they sound very cute too and I thought that it might be more likely to be a cuddly "lap dog" mix?
Any experience with Maltipoos out there? What do you guys think?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry, only one I know is a rescue and is very nervous, but not surprising as he had a rough start, so not much help.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I ruled out those with maltese because I had read and know of several who really need to be with people all of the time. As I knew I would be leaving them, I figured I needed dogs that could be a bit independent. Of course, these two hate it when I leave them as well.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cockapoo!!

:ilmc:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

They sure are cute though!


----------



## Julie (May 25, 2011)

Cockapoo's are very energetic and extremely cleaver. I have not found my cockapoo Barney, to be a lap dog although he's very affectionate he is also a bit boisterous.
I have heard the Cavapoo is more of a companion/lap dog but would still have the lovely nature of the spaniel.
Good Luck on what ever you decide


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm probably just feeling hormonal and grumpy so don't take anything I write too much to heart, but I just have to say that dogs are dogs and although they may enjoy a snuggle, i don't believe they should be bought to be a cuddled. There are some wonderful Teddys around, get a dog to be your friend and companion - but do remember whatever their size or appearance they need to be loved, trained, exercised every day...
Dogs are wonderful


----------



## Critterluvr (Dec 8, 2013)

I understand about being hormonal...hey we've all been there, lol.
Now for my rebuttal, non hormonal, just the facts here. 
I am 53, have had dogs all of my life and have kept very good care of them. We live on a fully fenced hobby farm and my dogs have free run of it when they choose. I spend a lot of time outside with them, throwing balls and interacting with them in some way, or else just gardening where they just hang with me or play with each other. I also hike with them almost every day at our local rock quarry. They are all very well behaved and are respectful, I love them.
I've always had large dogs, I would like one now that is smaller and one that would fit on my lap and would want to sit on my lap. I know there are a lot of dogs out there that are capable of this. Because I want a lap dog does not mean that I don't know how to look after a dog.... 
I am trying to carefully choose a breed that would fit this criteria, but would still be robust enough to fit in with my lifestyle. No harm in that.
I have a teddy bear, not the same I'm afraid.
There, got that off my chest. Maybe I am a smidge hormonal?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't think you will be disappointed with whatever you choose. A cockapoo would fit well into your life I think.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It sounds like dog heaven and a cockapoo would be perfect in it. We do read of the odd one on here that do not like cuddling, but most are cuddle monsters. Maybe sit on the floor when you choose from a litter and see who is first to settle down on your lap, just to be safe. The other lap dogs were not robust enough for our lifestyle for us to consider.


----------

